# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Доступен ли компонент Windows Media Center в Windows 10?

## DEL

Компонент Windows Media Center не входит в Windows 10, потому мы предоставляем бесплатное приложение для воспроизведения DVD-дисков7 в Windows 10 под названием DVD-проигрыватель Windows, который устанавливается после первого обновления Windows.

----------

